# Mitsubishi TV Model vs 70601



## Marilyn (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a rear projection TV, Mitsubishi model VS 70601. It is too large to fit through a doorway. Can the rear protrusion come off or what suggestion do you have?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't recall that model exactly, but most of the Mitsubishi's that were too large to fit through a door had a way of hinging the mirror into the back of the set. It usually required removing about four screws around the mirror protrusion, lifting slightly and it swings in.


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I looked at the back. There are four deep holes, but it does not look like they are screws. Do you know what it could be if not a screw? I want to have the proper tool.

Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is one that the mirror hinges in it uses philips screws. Some have allen or philips screws on the side that allow the top section with the mirror to come off. I do not recal the design of that unit specifically.


----------

